# How much do you spend a month on make-up?



## heavenlydemonik (May 27, 2010)

I first got into make-up about a year ago and since I didn't have any bills to pay (living with my mom) I just spent all of the money I had mainly on make-up. But I just recently finished college and got a decent paying job and I need to start managing my money better and can't spend every pay check on just make-up, so I was wondering about how much everyone allows themselves to spend on make-up every month?


----------



## QueenBam (May 28, 2010)

That's me, makeup & clothes :-/
Ill say between the 2, probably right under 200 a month, max? i always get good deals though. currently wearing $100 people's liberation jeans and a $30 tank top, paid only $15 for the jeans and $3.50 for the tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




also, i try to buy MAC from the CCO only, and buy kits mostly, its a much better deal.


----------



## Skin*Deep (May 28, 2010)

I consider my makeup budget to include shampoo, soap, skincare, hair dye, etc, and i'm about 300 a month on average I think. the months I run out of everything at once though...look out!


----------



## phatkat (May 28, 2010)

i spend about $50/week.. avg.. but if theres sales or collection out, ill spend a little more. so ill just say $250.. cause there's always sales


----------



## hello_my_apple (May 28, 2010)

it depends, sometimes just 30 to 40 bucks .. sometimes 300 - 400 a month lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

it's different for everybody. if you want to manage your money you should make a list of all bills that you have each month, then put away some money for savings and then work out from what you have left what is reasonable to spend on cosmetics.

for me i spend about £50 a month on cosmetics... but some months i'll spend alot less... some much more. it really does depend on what collection is out.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 28, 2010)

Even with my love of clothes, hair and my ever present bills, I spend no less than $100 on makeup a month.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 28, 2010)

$20 to $40


----------



## yazerella (May 28, 2010)

I don't usually spend much on make-up, maybe about £50 a month? But when a collection that I love comes out (like the To The Beach collection) I tend to go a little bit crazy and there's no limit to my spending until I check my account and find nothing in there, lol. Oops.


----------



## marusia (May 28, 2010)

several thousand for the business. Last month was like 10,000...seriously.

For me though, I'd say a couple hundred. (mostly from girls on specktra!)


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's different for everybody. if you want to manage your money you should make a list of all bills that you have each month, then put away some money for savings and then work out from what you have left what is reasonable to spend on cosmetics._

 
This is really good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me it varies. The last couple of months I've spent ~$150 or more because there have been collections I've liked each month, plus a few nick nacks here and there. But in June I will probably buy a couple of nail polishes and that will be all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My principle is that if I want it I can have it, as long as I can afford it. I see no reason to set up limits like "that's too much to spend on makeup/clothes/whatever", if the money isn't needed elsewhere.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_This is really good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me it varies. The last couple of months I've spent ~$150 or more because there have been collections I've liked each month, plus a few nick nacks here and there. But in June I will probably buy a couple of nail polishes and that will be all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My principle is that if I want it I can have it, *as long as I can afford it*. I see no reason to set up limits like "that's too much to spend on makeup/clothes/whatever", if the money isn't needed elsewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's the main issue really. so many of my friend get in debt because they have to have certain clothing or bags... it's crazy to be like that. i wouldn't get in debt over mac which is why i always make sure i have sorted all bills and money for savings first


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

*moving to Cosmetic discussion*


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

It varies month to month for me because I like buying clothes, jewelry, getting nails and feet done on a monthly basis too but I can't have it all, so some months I won't buy any makeup, I'll buy something else that I need/want. Sometimes I'll go months w/o buying makeup but when I do, if I splurge it's about $200 but I only spend that much if I haven't bought any makeup in months. Other times it's $10-$30 because I'll get the buy 1 get 1 free sale or half off at the drug store or I'll shop on Ebay.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2010)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that it may incriminate me.


----------



## Camnagem (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I refuse to answer on the grounds that it may incriminate me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





ME TOO!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I probably spend at least $50 a month on cosmetics.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends for me, but for makeup, about $50? I don't usually buy makeup unless there's something from a collection I really want. I mostly spend money on clothing & dining out.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 3, 2010)

I must be really bad but i spend almost £100 a month on makeup but then i dont really drink and i dont smoke so makeup is my only real indulgence !


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd say 50 euro a month including skincare, a little less on clothes and books.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 3, 2010)

it really depends, it can be $30 or $300 lol! I'm not spending as much on makeup lately though. I decided I have waaaay too much


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree - I would never want it in stone what I spend on makeup/skincare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is the internet


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 4, 2010)

sometime 40 or 60 but no more then 100.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 4, 2010)

i used to set no limit to myself, but i havent really been spending more than around $40 - $50... so its not too bad right now, really cuts down on the unnecessary items.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say on average, at least $100 a month. However, if the BF saw what I spent in the month of April, uuhweee, he would probably faint lol. It was my birthday month and I just kept buying myself presents, because I REALLY REALLY needed that blush...and that lipstick...oh yeah, and I NEED a new 15 pro palette and 15 new shadows to fill it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The month of May was more about stocking up my kit, so I don't think the BF should know about this one either...

But I PROMISE I won't spend as much in June...I'll try...hopefully all goes well lol


----------



## Meisje (Jun 4, 2010)

I am currently not buying anything. I can replace staples, which include ColorStay foundation (which I bought 2 months ago, it'll last me a year), Voluminous mascara, and face powder. I ran out of mascara last month so I bought one for $7 at WalMart. I am not set to run out of any staples, so I won't be buying anything this month.

Other than that, I'm on a strict budget and I'm not buying anything. I inventoried my makeup, and honestly, I have one of pretty much every color (thanks to my Coastal Scents palette) and I have a really great selection of makeup, thanks to some clever buys in the past from Specktra-ites thinning their stashes. So I'm concentrating on saving every penny I can for now.

It's actually wonderful to come here and read about the stuff you guys buy --- I get a lot of vicarious joy from it


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 5, 2010)

i think i spend anywhere from $100-$200 and yes i confess i do have an addiction and hence im on a makeup ban


----------



## YLQ (Jun 20, 2010)

*No good could come from me trying to figure this, sooooo *


----------



## equus18 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't shop for makeup on a regular basis.  However, I do belong to MUA so I don't know if that counts.

My 9 y.o. son keeps me in check though when we go to the mall.  If I start looking at makeup, he whines "Why do you get to buy makeup but I don't get to buy games or toys?!"  LOL  So, that is my wake-up call and I turn away empty-handed LOL


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't buy makeup every single month. I've never spent over $50 at a time buying it either lol. I usually just buy 1 or two new items (like a new blush and a shadow)and I'm happy for awhile. Of course if I could I'm sure I'd buy everything in sight but I can't lol. I love shopping for clothes, hair products, nail polish, and bath/body/skin care products also though so I have to budget every obsession in with my extra money lol.


----------

